

Ask HN: Can you provide subdomain to me. for free - philmind

I write about free will and dualism and to do research about it. I want to solve everything!
======
RexM
I'm willing to do that, however there are quite a few sites that will host
your blog for free. Send me an email (it's in my profile).

------
philmind
rex@rexmorgan.net

~~~
RexM
Nope, sorry. That's a different rex morgan. rex[dot]morgan at google's mail
service.

